# Burglars snort ashes of cremated man and 2 dogs



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Burglars snorted the cremated remains of a man and two dogs in the mistaken belief that they had stolen illegal drugs.

I hope the idiots get haunted.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41156815/ns/us_news-weird_news/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The headline is the best part


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hmmmmm. Yeah. Everybody I know keeps cocaine/heroin in cremation urns.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay...so what is dumber...someone trying to snort grey ASHES, or

"police divers were trying to recover the ashes".


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

He sounds like he was so high he may have been completely colorblind at that point.


----------

